# Reunión “audiófila”  Buenos Aires



## juanfilas (Jul 22, 2011)

Como andan todos, les comento rápidamente la idea, en otro foro estoy organizando una reunión para escuchar bafles y equipos, llevar equipo de medición para que todos puedan medir libremente (tanto para saber si esta todo bien o si quieren calcular el crossover), aprender, etc. 
Me gustaría organizar algo parecido en forosdelelectronica, no digo de juntar las reuniones ya que acá es completamente DIY, la mayoría armamos los bafles, así que nuestra reunión seria mas para comparar equipos armados por nosotros, medirlos, aprender, datos técnicos, etc. Y con el otro foro es mas comercial, mas que nada equipos comerciales y algunos DIY.  La idea me parece que esta buena para que nos conozcamos personalmente, compartir ideas, conocimientos, etc. Además de comer algo y brindar  El lugar iríamos viendo de acuerdo a la cantidad de gente que venga (si somos pocos hasta una casa grande sirve, si somos mas, alquilamos algo y dividimos los gastos). Mi casa es chica, pero no tengo problemas en ofrecerla. Se que hay muchos que están alejados de capital, pero creo que va a estar bueno hacer el viaje (de rosario son 2 horas o menos). Yo llevaría equipo de medición para que lo use el que quiera o para el que quiera aprender, sumado a algunos bafles (por ahora dos pares, pero creo que llego con las columnas para llevarlas también). En fin, espero que se arme una linda juntada. Saludos  Juan


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas.
Me sumo a esta idea. He visto en otro foro, no se si lo puedo poner, sino en todo caso que los moderadores me borren el mensaje, creo que es forodvd o algo así, en el cual se ha realizado y ha dado muy buenos resultados para la gente y creo que nunca hubo ningun incoveniente. La gente llevaba tanto columnas de marcas muy pero muy reconocidas como bafles armados por subwoofers de coche.

Saludos.

Vuelvo a repetir si llegue a incumplir alguna norma que los moderadores me borren el mensaje


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ago 30, 2011)

Bueno maestro,no hace falta que te lo diga...yo me prendo!!!


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 30, 2011)

En esta juntada me prendo juan!!!!


----------



## pactis (Ago 30, 2011)

Dale Maxi arrimate al fogon que la de Rosario estuvo tremenda. Ademas asi te llevas las "columnitas" que armaste .


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 31, 2011)

jaja veo difícil que maxi pueda mover las "columnitas" Vemos como viene la mano, por este foro seria mas juntada DIY que es lo que creo que les interesa a todos. 

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 31, 2011)

Si se arma vemos de llevar un par de cositas, podria llevar columnas y books, que aunque no se postea siguen avanzando, potencia Alesis, clon de Rotel, estoy reparando Laserdisc Pionner CLD-S350, tengo un Pionner VSX-D914, hay algunos cacharrines, por lo que veo seriamos pocos, se podria armar de otra forma. Hay que ver como madura la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 1, 2011)

Esta reunión que somos pocos podríamos hacerla en mi departamento (si no pasamos las 10 personas) esta en pleno centro así que creo que le queda cómodo a todos. Avisen y arreglamos.


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola, ¿cómo están? Dependiendo el día (debería ser fin de semana), me gustaría compartir un rato con las personas "físicas" ;-)
¿Ya fijaron fecha?
¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 5, 2011)

Marce, fecha nada, pero calculo que este mes o principios del que viene.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 11, 2011)

Se puede pasar a mirar sin aportar? Quiero nutrirme de sus experiencias


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2011)

Por supuesto neodymio, la reunion es para aprender, no importa si no traes nada 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Se puede pasar a mirar sin aportar? Quiero nutrirme de sus experiencias



No existiría inconveniente que lleves unas *facturas*


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2011)

jajaja YO NO ME QUEJO.... 

pd: Fogonazos, dado que su ubicación es en la via láctea es complicado saber si puede venir a la reunión, pero para mi seria un placer que asista...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> jajaja YO NO ME QUEJO....
> 
> pd: *Fogonazos*, dado que su ubicación es en la via láctea es complicado saber si puede venir a la reunión, pero para mi seria un placer que asista...



  ! Gracias ¡  

*¿ Fogonazos ?*


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yo parecido, al menos para esta reunión no puedo aportar mucho (bah, tengo armada una cajita son un Selenium 10PW3, pero el litraje es incorrecto por demás)....
Por lo tanto.... de pastelera y membrillo estarían bien?  
(sé hacer mates amargos muy buenos   )


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 12, 2011)

Bueno, hagamos una lista con los que vienen asi definimos alguna fecha-lugar, como dije antes, si somos pocos lo hacemos en mi dpto.

1-juanfilas
2-Cyberlarva
3-Neo101
4-Neodymio
5- Idimebagi
6- Alejandro electronica
7- Ezavalla  (te podrias dar una vueltita...) 
8- Fogonazo ??


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Le preguntaron a Sergio Rossi? Seguramente se prende...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> 1-juanfilas
> 2-Cyberlarva
> 3-Neo101
> 4-Neodymio
> ...


Yo apostaría a que es Dimebag a secas, sólo que con "adornitos" .
Para mí que le gusta el metal .

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimebag_Darrell

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Bueno, hagamos una lista con los que vienen asi definimos alguna fecha-lugar, como dije antes, si somos pocos lo hacemos en mi dpto.
> 
> 1-juanfilas
> 2-Cyberlarva
> ...



La verdad es que me *encantaría *poder asistir pero, muy lamentamblemente, no tengo previsto en el corto plazo viajar a Bs. As., no al menos hasta que solucione algunas cosillas problemáticas que tengo por acá.

Gracias de todas formas por incluirme!


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> La verdad es que me *encantaría *poder asistir pero, muy lamentamblemente, no tengo previsto en el corto plazo viajar a Bs. As., no al menos hasta que solucione algunas cosillas problemáticas que tengo por acá.
> 
> Gracias de todas formas por incluirme!



Cuando te vengas para Bs As, avisame tenes un asadito esperando por Lomas de Zamora, junto a Juan y un par de tintos. Tengo edulcorante para los cables, asi los agudos son mas dulces


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias cyver! Cuando vaya por allá, aviso para juntarnos!
Ahhhhhh....y yo llevo el compás para que los graves sean "bien redondos"


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2011)

Me aceptan si llevo lentes para los medios mas "definidos" ?


----------



## Tavo (Sep 13, 2011)

Che! Me encantaría ir, pero no se en que lugar van a hacer la juntada!!!

Yo vivo a 600 kilómetros de capital, el colectivo está mortal (de precio), pero tranquilamente me puedo ir en tren que me sale $ 60.

Si dicen dónde es, ahí decido: Si me invitan, bah... 

Ah, yo llevo una pinza universal para aplastar los capacitores para realzar los agudos... 

*Saludos gente!*

PS: Es genial conocerse así en persona, a mi me gustó mucho la experiencia, lástima que ahora me arrastraron pal' mal camino vió...   (esperemos que no se aparezca Cacho por acá...)


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Sep 13, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Yo apostaría a que es Dimebag a secas, sólo que con "adornitos" .
> Para mí que le gusta el metal .
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimebag_Darrell
> ...




A full Cacho,los fui a ver en la cancha de ferro en el 94 y en 98 en parque Sarmiento y me quemaron el cerebro!!!

Che que buena pinta la reunion,con gente que la tiene muuuuy clara,voy a aprender algunas cositas! yo no creo que pueda llevar nada por el tema que me moveria en bondi...

Ehmmmm,juanfilas...estoy loco por medir los t/s de mis 18"!!! si no tenes tiempo vi uno por mercadolibre que te mide los parlantes por $50 pero no se si la tiene clarisima como vos de casualidad lo conoces? porque de ultima no te molesto y voy al loco ese.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 13, 2011)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> A full Cacho,los fui a ver en la cancha de ferro en el 94 y en 98 en parque Sarmiento y me quemaron el cerebro!!!
> 
> Che que buena pinta la reunion,con gente que la tiene muuuuy clara,voy a aprender algunas cositas! yo no creo que pueda llevar nada por el tema que me moveria en bondi...
> 
> Ehmmmm,juanfilas...estoy loco por medir los t/s de mis 18"!!! si no tenes tiempo vi uno por mercadolibre que te mide los parlantes por $50 pero no se si la tiene clarisima como vos de casualidad lo conoces? porque de ultima no te molesto y voy al loco ese.


 
mmm no che, no lo conozco, lo que podemos hacer es que cuando nos juntemos te traes el parlante y lo medimos, de ultima medimos todo menos el VAS (complicado) ves como se hace y en tu casa con una caja cerrada (o masa agregada) lo medís vos, te digo esto para hacerlo rápido y que todos aprendan, por supuesto te explico como se hace y te ahorras los $50 
Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Sep 13, 2011)

Cuando seria la reunion? tipo un sabado sera mejor no? de ser asi hasta me puedo hacer llevar hasta ahi con bafle y todo,vivis en planta baja??


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 13, 2011)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Cuando seria la reunion? tipo un sabado sera mejor no? de ser asi hasta me puedo hacer llevar hasta ahi con bafle y todo,vivis en planta baja??



Creo que más bien debemos preguntar...  "Tenés vecinos?"


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 13, 2011)

la pucha, todavia esta en pie la reunion???, a mi me encantaria asistir.....


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 13, 2011)

Si, esta en pie, trae el bafle nomas si querés, pero acá no podemos subir mucho el volumen he! jaja
Estoy en 4to piso, si, la idea es hacerlo un Sabado.

Saludos


----------



## angelwind (Sep 13, 2011)

Yo me prendo también!!!
Tengo unos monitores armados  con Vifa y Peerles que quiero testear!!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 13, 2011)

Esto me va gustando!
Pueden creer que tengo un montón de avances de las columnas y los monitores del Foro "FE1" y se me rompieron las dos cámaras de fotos!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2011)

Si tengo algo que hacer por Baires para las fechas en que esté programado el encuentro... Toco timbre 

Si no, arranquen sin mí.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 14, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Si, esta en pie, trae el bafle nomas si querés, pero acá no podemos subir mucho el volumen he! jaja
> Estoy en 4to piso, si, la idea es hacerlo un Sabado.
> 
> Saludos


jajjajajaa juan, yo todavia no hice cajas acusticas, de hecho lo "mejorcito" que tengo son un par de edifier Ramble 1000 de los primeros que salieron, como para que te des una idea de todo lo que me falta al respecto... jajjaja, pero sí me interesaria participar, puesto que estoy en vias de terminar mi proyecto de amplificador a valvulas con toda la manteca que pueda ponerle encima. (calculo que para las fiestas lo tendre funcionando, es un laburo barbaro el que me estoy tomando... ) y como segundo paso me interesaria hacerme un par de monitores de 2 vias para dicho ampli.. si soy bienvenido a la reunion allí estaré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2011)

Yo llevaría el Karlson de cartón con la Spica.

Entre las pilas de carbon-zinc , el germanio , los transformadores de salida de grano orientado y el envejecimiento del cono . . . .

 ¡ Que sonido , por Dió ! 

Ver el archivo adjunto 36176


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 15, 2011)

Buen dia, Pongan fecha y hora y voy a hacer lo imposible para estar. un gran abrazo.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 15, 2011)

Buenisimo Sergio - Hazard, en breve vamos a ir poniendo fecha.

Saludos


----------



## atico5007 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yo puedo ir? Ya se que no he aportado nada ni siquiera escribiendo, pero es porque estuve trabajando bastante con unos 15-150BE bien nacionales . No se nada que Uds.no sepan de archimemoria pero me gustaría aprender. Me falta un poco de coraje incluso para postear  sobre lo que estoy terminando y algún día quisiera compartirlo. Bueno eso... Avisen


----------



## pactis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola Juan tanto tiempo por aca.
Avisen cuando la hacen y si hay ABX llevo lo que tengo para saber la verdad de la milanesa de algunas cosas reciente/eternamente discutidas.
No se si coincidira con la propuesta de Ezavalla, pero en lo posible ahi estaremos.

Abrazo grande.


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 10, 2011)

ami me encantaria ir, lastima que no tengo nada que contarles, mostrarles... tampoco tengo un tiempo considerable en el foro  

Pero me alegra mucho que se intenten reunir para romper la brecha de las comunicaciones para un face to face

Pero bueno si quieren llevo el cafe, facturas y la tintura 

saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 10, 2011)

Ya lo haremos, ando con muy poco tiempo, pero si Uds. me ayudan un poco con la organización se va a poder hacer.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 10, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Ya lo haremos, ando con muy poco tiempo, pero si Uds. me ayudan un poco con la organización se va a poder hacer.
> 
> Saludos



Yo conozco @cacho que sabe organizar bien, lo hace a su antojo, pero bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 29, 2015)

Gente,en que quedo esto? en la total nada!! yo ofresco mi casa para juntarnos a comer algo y hacer mediciones a sistemas de audio,tengo mi sistema grande que me gustaria sacarle el jugo lo mas que se pueda y asi de paso aprendo de los que realmente saben mucho,tengo parrila,jardin y demas,que dicen???


----------



## ramiro77 (Jul 30, 2015)

Como siempre, si no ando muy enquilombado me prendo!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 31, 2015)

Joya somos dos jaja,pero como siempre parece que va a quedar en la nada...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2015)

Se haaaaaaaa formado una parejaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 31, 2015)

También podríamos juntarnos en algún restaurante para charlar un rato, para los que andamos con poco tiempo nos facilita la vida...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 31, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> También podríamos juntarnos en algún restaurante para charlar un rato, para los que andamos con poco tiempo nos facilita la vida...


Nos debemos una reunion desde hace rato...


----------



## mx_kw7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola!

 Por favor, graben algún video para los que estamos un poco lejos..  

 Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2015)

Alguien del Foro ya había propuesto una reunión audiófila/gastronómica. 



mx_kw7 dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Por favor, graben algún video para los que estamos un poco lejos..
> 
> Saludos!



En el Foro  se fomenta la pornografía.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2015)

Cita a ciegas en un resto-bar , con un tester en el ojal


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2015)

Algunos ya nos conocemos, igualmente es muy fácil distinguirnos por la vestimenta.








​


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 31, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cita a ciegas en un resto-bar , con un tester en el ojal
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 132712



Para que no haya confusiones, *que el tester esté en una función determinada.*
Si no se va a prender cualquiera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2015)

A nosotros nos dan anaranjada


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 31, 2015)

jajajaj,fuera de joda,esta bueno un restaurante pero en una casa es otra cosa...hacer mediciones NO TIENE PRECIO! yo tengo un consola y el mic,despues el que quiere trae algun bafle y arrancan las mediciones!! ah...y un buen asador no vendria nada mal eh


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2015)

Un buen asador... para el baffle????


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ago 1, 2015)

jaja,carne,un buen vino,charla y medicionessssssssss


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2015)

carne, vino, charla (la charla seca la lengua entonces más vino) y luego mediciones................ no creo que sea la mejor secuencia que cosas podran medir?????!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2015)

Hola a todos , debemos no olvidar que generalmente en las mediciones de audio enpleamos la unidad "dB" y esa es logaritmica , portanto todo eso regado a un bueno viño puede generar valores mas enpleados por viejos pescadores , jjajajajajajajajajaj, mi gustaria mucho puder participar , despues de un poco de viño ingerido seguramente hablo fluentemente lo castellaño sin sotaque lusoparlante algun , jajajajajajaa .
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil ! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 1, 2015)

Finde largo de Agosto como estan para el asado?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2015)

Mira nomás como algunos preparan el herramental....


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ago 1, 2015)

Yo diria mediciones primero y luego lo que venga jaja,repito,tengo consola para el phantom,el mic y un DCX2496 para jugar un poco,el ultracurve lo vendi porque se colgaba...


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 2, 2015)

bueno idi, vamos pa tu casa. Equipo de medición llevo el mío, por eso no se preocupen.
 sábado del finde largo?


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 3, 2015)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> jajajaj,fuera de joda,esta bueno un restaurante pero en una casa es otra cosa...hacer mediciones NO TIENE PRECIO! yo tengo un consola y el mic,despues el que quiere trae algun bafle y arrancan las mediciones!! ah...y un buen asador no vendria nada mal eh



Concuerdo, si puedo comentar, un asado en casa de uno con amigos para compartir aficiones realmente es impagable
Se es más felíz si se comparte esa alegría con otros en lugar de estar solo.


----------



## pppppo (Ago 3, 2015)

No habia visto esto pero quien maneja a la vuelta, me preocupa mas que las mediciones. Quien se anima a medir kalsonetas . No se ofendan estaba casi obligado a escribirlo despues de leerlo .


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ago 4, 2015)

Bueno,si de verdad tiene ganas que tome forma esto!!!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 6, 2015)

Ok llevo  el equipo


----------



## aguirregus (Ago 10, 2015)

Me gustaría poder asistir para conocer a los genios de este foro y por supuesto aprender mucho.
Lamentablemente este fin de semana largo no podré ir pero mas adelante seguramente pueda acomodarme y hacerme el viaje de 600 kms, espero que haya otra fecha mas adelante! Tengo un par de cajitas que hice y me gustaría medirlas con gente que conoce mas y comparar con mis mediciones. 
A modo de "incentivo" prometo salamines caseros, jamón crudo y queso ahumado de la zona...

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2015)

capitanp dijo:


> Ok llevo  el equipo
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ptyDGT5.jpg


!! Yo tanbien !! , ?? que tal ese aca : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...X&ved=0CCUQsARqFQoTCJfX4Pma68cCFURDkAodrFQDyQ  ?? 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 16, 2015)

Yo estoy cerca, en auto, y con tiempo. El tema es que tengo una fiaca... Como la de la película.



Si quieren sólo comer y no medir, aunque si hablar, "Parrilla El Tano" en Avellaneda es el tugurio por excelencia. Es parrilla libre con bebida y postre (uno por persona) incluído. Si alguno anda haciendo dieta, no lo recomiendo, ya que la provoleta de medio kilo que te traen entre las achuras te deja K.O. Sólo para estómagos "receptivos". A principios de año era $130 por persona.


----------

